
[macOS, Beta]Design App – Looking for Beta Testers - artistapp
http://www.artistapp.co
======
gigatexal
This is how the website looks like on mobile on my iPhone 6 running ios11

The header bleeds into the image.

[https://ibb.co/dhRDR5](https://ibb.co/dhRDR5)

